# AJ Styles proving to be sub human scum with his new shirt



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

You are like the biggest wimp in this whole forum.

Owen 3:16 said I just broke your neck.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

That is one fucking awesome shirt.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

He's tired of always doing the right thing, now he's doing his own thing


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

"Sub human scum"? whether the shirt is bad or not OP that is just fucking ridiculously too far.

Anyway, the shirt's pretty banging.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Seriously...OH BUT HE'S A HEEL RIGHT!
> 
> https://twitter.com/KingImpulse/status/547613063613284353/photo/1


A TNA fan crying foul about a TNA alumnus heeling it up with new merch just because that particular alumnus is thriving on the indies.










'Tis the season OP, so enjoy some eggnogneg.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Do we know that AJ himself made this shirt, produced it and sold it? Do we know that AJ didn't check with his co workers to make sure this was okay?

If the answer is "No, I don't know" then maybe you shouldn't be calling him scum.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

what's the big deal?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> what's the big deal?


Its still real to OP


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

And this somehow warranted a new thread on this?


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

SOR said:


> Do we know that AJ himself made this shirt, produced it and sold it? Do we know that AJ didn't check with his co workers to make sure this was okay?
> 
> If the answer is "No, I don't know" then maybe you shouldn't be calling him scum.



Yeah it's from ProWeestlingTees all the wrestlers get maximum profit from shirts sold there and choose the designs they like.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

OP may be the new king of hyperbole on WF


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The OP's reaction alone proves what an awesome heel AJ Styles really is


----------



## DamonSalvatore90 (Sep 20, 2014)

I told you that this idiot should have stayed banned so he stopped making shitty threads and posts .


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Shirt looks terrible and is in bad taste IMO. Not surprising from the PWT guys though. This was probably designed by the same genius that thought it would be a good idea to make a "Support Female Wrestling" shirt with a stripper on it.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Course it warranted a thread, its that bad, and yes its real its on his PWT store. He's sub human scum. He obviously didn't because there are many workers that have tweeted their disappointment about it. It makes him look a complete shit.

And before anyone says the Owen 3:16 one wasn't for sale.



> I told you that this idiot should have stayed banned so he stopped making shitty threads and posts .


Lets see your contributions then.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Miss Kana's Christmas Party said:


> And this somehow warranted a new thread on this?


Heck yea it did. Otherwise I would not know that awesome shirt existed. Another to add to my wish list. 

Knowing the faternity that wrestlers are I doubt AJ would have done this if he had real heat from fellow wrestlers. To me negative tweets do not count for much (see Y2J and his using of Twitter to play marionette). Not to mention it is not like he came up with that tag line.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

I thought it was the taker of the move who snapped their neck, not AJ? 

Make your mind up.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

No, Styles is not sub human scum – that’s ridiculous.

It seems he’s endorsed a shirt design that makes him come across as an immature jerk; that being his reaction to criticism says something about him that doesn’t appeal to me, but it doesn’t make him a terrible human being. 

Is the shirt crude? Yes. Juvenile? Yes. In questionable taste? Yes, but not out of line with the pro wrestling industry in general. Lots of people likely consider it a bit of funny, heel-tactics promotion.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

it's almost as if this is some sort of carny business


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Who would do stuff like that


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shirt is funny, end of.


----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't like the t-shirt but I don't consider it sub-human scum.

This, on the other hand... is truly disgusting to me.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Coach said:


> Yeah it's from ProWeestlingTees all the wrestlers get maximum profit from shirts sold there and choose the designs they like.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Regardless I still think that AJ likely checked and made sure it was cool before doing so. The guy doesn't strike me as a money hungry carny.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Based on the thread title, I legitimately thought it was going to say something like, "I love breaking necks and ending wrestler's careers on purpose and I hope it keeps happening until someone can't walk again" or something.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Well it looks like I'll be buying a new shirt.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

If AJ Styles is sub human scum, then Dixie Carter is a 12' sub scum sub human.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Amazing shirt. Love it. Would wear.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Sub human scum for a harmless t-shirt? Okay.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Meri Kurisumasu said:


> Who would do stuff like that


Wasn't for sale?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

OP is a mark :heyman6


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

I like that he got the phrase the wrong way around. ******* fuck.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I do agree it's in fairly poor taste, but considering the people who have been injured by the move and owned up to the fact tucking their head was their own fault I don't think there's any real heat between any of them and AJ, it's just using a real life accidents to work into a kayfabe heel gimmick, not exactly unheard of.

I would bring up another example of a botch causing a nickname but I feel it might be better not to bring up this particular wrestler considering what happened in the end.

But calling AJ "sub human scum" because of this? Not even close...


----------



## BillThompson (Jun 10, 2014)

To be fair, if one takes the time to separate AJ the performer from AJ the person there isn't much to like. He really is the definition of a backwoods conservative in his political and world views. This, is in poor taste, and is just further evidence of the type of person AJ is.

That being said, it's his right to make money how he can, and he's not breaking any rules or doing anything truly reprehensible with this shirt. Of course, it is the fault of the people taking the move, so in that regard the shirt is pretty stupid.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

BillThompson said:


> To be fair, if one takes the time to separate AJ the performer from AJ the person there isn't much to like. He really is the definition of a backwoods conservative in his political and world views. This, is in poor taste, and is just further evidence of the type of person AJ is.
> 
> That being said, it's his right to make money how he can, and he's not breaking any rules or doing anything truly reprehensible with this shirt. Of course, it is the fault of the people taking the move, so in that regard the shirt is pretty stupid.


Yet every interview he comes off as a good guy. Weird how you can tell if someones gimmick is indicative of their personality outside of wrestling.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

AS MUCH AS I LIKE AJ STYLES, this was in poor taste and wish he would not have added the "broken necks" stuff. Plus if this was done by John Cena people would have been batshit crazy about it, but guys like Aj Styles and Daneil Bryan it is the most awesome shirt ever and I hate John Cena but if your an IWC fav like Bryan, AJ, Punk you get away with stuff on here while orton, Cena, Reigns would be hung if they did something like this.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it's great. The wrestlers don't care and admitted fault, so now he's winding up marks who think they know better.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

AJ is definitely a backward republican, he had something against the gay community at one time.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

RobertRoodeFan said:


> AS MUCH AS I LIKE AJ STYLES, this was in poor taste and wish he would not have added the "broken necks" stuff. Plus if this was done by John Cena people would have been batshit crazy about it, but guys like Aj Styles and Daneil Bryan it is the most awesome shirt ever and I hate John Cena but if your an IWC fav like Bryan, AJ, Punk you get away with stuff on here while orton, Cena, Reigns would be hung if they did something like this.


People are biased towards their favourites? No way!



Pillman's Pencil said:


> AJ is definitely a backward republican, he had something against the gay community at one time.


Because of religion. As long as AJ isn't insulting the gay community or attacking members of the gay community then why does it matter about his thoughts on the matter?

You're really reaching to prove your "AJ is scum" theory.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

SOR said:


> People are biased towards their favourites? No way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO WAY!! Did you pick that up from south park.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is the thing though pencil is VERY BIASED against Aj Styles, for some reason he ALAWAYS is making threads bashing the guy, I have no idea why.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Based on the thread title, I legitimately thought it was going to say something like, "I love breaking necks and ending wrestler's careers on purpose and I hope it keeps happening until someone can't walk again" or something.


I think that was the prototype but, with all of those words, it could only work with XXXXXXXXXXXL t-shirts. Akenbono has one, and yo momma.

Not really, I just had to write that, I didn't mean you personally! Haha

Btw, I'm going to suggest the Original Poster was quoting Alan Partridge with the Sub Human Scum line? I've never heard that elsewhere.

Whilst this in bad taste, it's not unheard of. There's been wrestlers who have done it before; Chris Benoit's nickname of The Crippler, I believe, was due to an injury which occurred following him doing a move (possibly to Sabu), Owen 3:16 and others.

It's getting heat, which as a heel I'm sure he would be over the moon with. Cheap, cheap heat but still works. 

I wonder what Lionheart who wrote that ridiculous open letter thinks of this? I'm expecting his next open letter to be strongly worded.


----------



## BillThompson (Jun 10, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Yet every interview he comes off as a good guy. Weird how you can tell if someones gimmick is indicative of their personality outside of wrestling.


I'm not referencing his gimmick at all, it would be rather infantile of someone to think a wrestler's gimmick is in fact them in real life. Nope, I'm referencing interviews AJ has given and podcast appearances he has made. He's quite the homophobic individual, and his political views fit the dumb backwoods conservative Republican stereotype to a T.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

BillThompson said:


> I'm not referencing his gimmick at all, it would be rather infantile of someone to think a wrestler's gimmick is in fact them in real life. Nope, I'm referencing interviews AJ has given and podcast appearances he has made. He's quite the homophobic individual, and his political views fit the dumb backwoods conservative Republican stereotype to a T.


I've never actually seen the "homophobic" side of AJ. Considering he just did the kiss spot with Naito I'm going to call you out on your bullshit right now. I don't even recall him ever talking about politics either. You're a hater dude.

Edit: He called Bryan Danielson a ****** in a match and called other people ******. That doesn't make you a homophobic lmao.


----------



## BillThompson (Jun 10, 2014)

When you call people ******* in interviews where you are out of character, and talk about how you don't want any gay people living near you, you're homophobic. There's no way around that.

As for his politics, just go and listen to any of his appearances on Talkin' Shop, where he comes across as a political infant who touts the ******* conservative line that Obama isn't even an American, that the socialit Muslim Obama is ruining the country, etc.

The proof is in the pudding as far as AJ being homophobic and a political neophyte are considered. Doesn't mean he's not a skilled pro wrestler, just that he's a pretty rotten and ignorant human being.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

BillThompson said:


> When you call people ******* in interviews where you are out of character, and talk about how you don't want any gay people living near you, you're homophobic. There's no way around that.
> 
> As for his politics, just go and listen to any of his appearances on Talkin' Shop, where he comes across as a political infant who touts the ******* conservative line that Obama isn't even an American, that the socialit Muslim Obama is ruining the country, etc.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding as far as AJ being homophobic and a political neophyte are considered. Doesn't mean he's not a skilled pro wrestler, just that he's a pretty rotten and ignorant human being.


Or maybe it's just his personal beliefs, like I said he just did a kiss spot with Naito. So he's obviously not homophobic if he's willing to do that.

[email protected] calling him a ******* republican while sounding like liberals. Let's be honest here, the two party system is a fucking sham and you're leftist so every stereotyped conservative viewpoint means they're a terrible person.


----------



## BillThompson (Jun 10, 2014)

One kissing spot does not make someone not homophobic, not when they have gone on record as being one in non-gimmick interviews and appearances. Homophobia is not a personal belief, it is not something that should be tolerated, it is a method of hate and it is something that makes someone a rotten human being.

Actually, I'm not a leftist, and I'm very much in opposition to the two party system. But, a ******* conservative is a ******* conservative, and anyone in 2014 still holding tightly to the "Obama is a socialist Muslim who isn't even American" line of thinking is a backwoods ******* conservative.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

BillThompson said:


> One kissing spot does not make someone not homophobic, not when they have gone on record as being one in non-gimmick interviews and appearances. Homophobia is not a personal belief, it is not something that should be tolerated, it is a method of hate and it is something that makes someone a rotten human being.
> 
> Actually, I'm not a leftist, and I'm very much in opposition to the two party system. But, a ******* conservative is a ******* conservative, and anyone in 2014 still holding tightly to the "Obama is a socialist Muslim who isn't even American" line of thinking is a backwoods ******* conservative.


You're essentially doing the same thing by labeling him and telling people he's a terrible human being. Way to be a hypocrite. If he doesn't support gay peoples life styles because of his religious beliefs than that's fine. You're being intolerable of another persons beliefs. You're acting like he goes out and kills gay people for fun. He obviously at the very least tolerates and works angles so it's not like he's a hateful piece of shit.

Not to mention you can youtub where he calls Chris Sabin a ****** and Sabin laughs turns around and says AJ's a ***. IS CHRIS SABIN HOMOPHOBIC? Let's be quite honest, Jay Briscoe has said much worse and got much less of a reaction.

This isn't even about homophobia. You just social justice warrior'd the topic. Fact is AJ Styles has an awesome shirt and if you don't like it you don't have to buy it. Go cry to Pro Wrestling Tees and see if they give a shit.


----------



## BillThompson (Jun 10, 2014)

Calling someone out for what they are based on what they have said in interviews isn't social justice warrioring, it's presenting the simple facts of what were said and what they make someone.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

The shirt is awesome to me,and it will sell. Op is just very anti AJ. That's it.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

It seems that some of you have forgotten that this is pro wrestling.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Nothing to do with TNA or AJ, AJ's behaviour after he broke Adrian McCullum's neck was disgraceful didn't even call him just went on Jericho's podcast and buried him, I've met the guy 3 or 4 times and have huge amount of respect for McCullum.

AJ the wrestler is fine, but AJ the person is a complete dick, no wonder CM Punk hated him, and I can't stand Punk either.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I had to Google who Adrian McCullum is. Why can't you just call him Lionheart? 

And to be fair you don't know AJ Styles the person. You know him through shoot interviews and what he does in a professional environment. You don't know what AJ Styles is like around his family, friends or children so you can't call him a dick. That isn't fair.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

Op is a Dixie Carter's guy so therefore he is biased with AJ Styles.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Nothing to do with TNA or AJ, AJ's behaviour after he broke Adrian McCullum's neck was disgraceful didn't even call him just went on Jericho's podcast and buried him, I've met the guy 3 or 4 times and have huge amount of respect for McCullum.
> 
> AJ the wrestler is fine, but AJ the person is a complete dick, no wonder CM Punk hated him, and I can't stand Punk either.


Punk hates AJ? I remember reading Punk's old journal and he said he loves Styles. :side:


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Anybody who has seen ONE Styles Clash knows that the wrestler taking the move rotates 90 degrees landing flat. Why, oh sweet Flair why, would anyone refuse to tuck their head in? It's a horrible lack of communication between the wrestlers.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Because wrestlers' natural instincts on most bumps is to tuck their chins so anytime someone has to go against their natural instincts confusion is bound to arise.*


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Who made OP red lol?

Anyway that's on companys side, not on his. Get a thicker skin, AJ Styles isn't proud of injuring people, but when people like OP make it a gimmick, why should companies making AJ Styles shirts not capitalise on it?

It's also funny how a few isolated incidents make AJ Styles a terrible worker...apparently everybody in TNA must be Daniel Bryan as they never got hurt there. It's a shame that it did happen, and I do think he should use a different moves working with bigger/taller opponents but at the end of the day AJ Styles is still an awesome performer and I see nothing scummy from him.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

SOR said:


> I had to Google who Adrian McCullum is. Why can't you just call him Lionheart?
> 
> And to be fair you don't know AJ Styles the person. You know him through shoot interviews and what he does in a professional environment. You don't know what AJ Styles is like around his family, friends or children so you can't call him a dick. That isn't fair.


That's 99% of this forum though when they explain their distaste for a wrestler. This entire place is a cesspool of posters who act like assholes & dicks but then say that wrestlers are assholes & dicks. A place where a bunch of people who whine about wrestling can call wrestlers whiners.


----------



## HogansHeroes (Aug 17, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil supports a company that fired a guy with a broken neck and allowed his mother to go bankrupt. Just saying.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

1.) Its actually pretty stylish, for a wrestling T at least, something I wouldn't totally be ashamed to wear in public lol.

2.) Ive grown tired of wrestling being so tamed these last few years, at least this shirt is pushing the envelope a bit.


3.) I'm an Aj styles fan


Just ordered the shirt on pro wrestling tees ☺


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

Weird all these botches seem to be happening in Japan, must be a clash of styles...


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

While i wouldnt say he's scum....poor yoshi was sending out tweets praying for his own death. So at the very least the shirt is in poor taste....


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Lmao the shirts hilarious, it's people who overreact to small things like this why we can't have a non-PG oriented WWE.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Pakmen said:


> Lmao the shirts hilarious, it's people who overreact to small things like this why we can't have a non-PG oriented WWE.


Society is the same way. Can't even joke around with buddies or describe someones skin tone anymore without being accused of being offensive or racist.

To be honest on a wrestling forum filled with wrestling fans most who absolutely adore the Attitude Era it's sad to see the "I'm offended" stuff over AJ's T-Shirt even though OP is very much in the minority.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

SOR said:


> Society is the same way. Can't even joke around with buddies or describe someones skin tone anymore without being accused of being offensive or racist.
> 
> To be honest on a wrestling forum filled with wrestling fans most who absolutely adore the Attitude Era it's sad to see the "I'm offended" stuff over AJ's T-Shirt even though OP is very much in the minority.


Baha my group of friends have no problem joking around about each other's race. I don't know anybody who's anal about such things, but I guess I'm fortunate in that sense. 

Oh well, wrestling needs some controversy.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

If the AJ-Lionheart heat is a work designed to sell out Preston Guildhall, then the shirt owns. Otherwise, it's a dick move.

If OP's aim was to help AJ shift some merch, well done. Otherwise.... 

:aries2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris Benoit first got his title "The Crippler" because Sabu had a serious neck injury during a match with him. 

I'm just saying. Sometimes in wrestling you just take what you've got and run with it.


----------

